# We did it...



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

today we picked up a lil f5 mini nub, almost a year old lady. Her name is pandora... sure hope she doesnt turn out to be her name sake. Lol! She is a bit thin to me at least so maybe a bit of grain is in her future. A little skittish but i am sure that might change. She sure took treats from hubby though... and not me. Currently she is catterwallin her fool head off in the pasture and we are under a tornado watch so far all night. How nice.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...she's beautiful!!!!!

Take care of yourselves. Tornados are NOT groovy!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She's a cutie. Looks like she may need a dose of copper.

Good luck with the tornadoes. Be careful.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If you don't have another goat, then she is lonely & that's why she's crying. She'll need lots of attention from you until she gets a goat friend. Are you going to keep her in the house for safety once the tornado watch starts?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

catharina said:


> If you don't have another goat, then she is lonely & that's why she's crying. She'll need lots of attention from you until she gets a goat friend. Are you going to keep her in the house for safety once the tornado watch starts?


Thanks but she does have goatie companions here. . She makes number five. No the animals will stay in their normal spaces here to ride out the storms.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

lottsagoats1 said:


> She's a cutie. Looks like she may need a dose of copper.
> 
> Good luck with the tornadoes. Be careful.


Yea. I am gonna give her a few days here and do coper, sel vit e gel, wormer and probios. She is really skittish of us but not so much the other goats and just want to give her a few days here first before we mess with her too much. Oh! Maybe you can help on the coper dosage... at almost a year old would she get the adult dose or kid? I will pull out my weight tape tomorrow and get that if that might help. I just didnt know if there was a majikal "oh you get the adult dose" thing or not.

There was a BAD tornado bout forty miles from us but the worst of the storms are goin toward VA. So for now we are safe. Thanks!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Oh...she's beautiful!!!!!
> 
> Take care of yourselves. Tornados are NOT groovy!


This is her other side. I woulda named her cookie or oreo or somethin equally sillt like that cause of her colorin.

Thanks! We are kinda smitten. . We were the bad humans and went on and put her with our other goats today. We saw what kind of place she came from and really arent scared so much of her havin anything bad. This place was crazy immaculate and she was in with the weanling kids bein crazy kids. But we did separate her come bedtime just so that everyone might get a small break plus our doe is only a week fresh and last night was the first night she and lil dude slept in with everyone else. But that is where Gracie put them to bed for the second night in a row so we let em stay. We were just worried bout the new lil lady bein with all new goatie and a new very protective mama in one large stall. They can see and talk to each other though. Poor lil lady is so skittish of us not the other goats that she braved the rain to have us not be near her. She did eat treats from hubby's hand again though and let him dry her off with a towel while i was milkin gracie without too much dramas. The stinker. Lol.

Yea that is one thing we did not miss in our time in florida was tornados... but there we had hurricaines so tomato tõmato kwim. We grew up here then lived in ky for twenty uears and fl for three and now nc for good (hubby was army and is now retired)... ky weather was like it is here so we are used to tornado mess. I have a gf that grew up in cali and she always said give me an earthshake over the tornados.. lol. But it was because she was scared to death of the storms from growin up never havin them in cali... so when we lived in fl i totally understood that sayin as i really hadnt before. The hurricaines scared me way worse than tornado weather. Crazy eh.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

She is such a beautiful girl! I am sure she will warm up to you guys soon...as soon as she figures out you aren't trying to kill her! Lol

It's amazing what you get used to. I grew up in Arkansas so to me, tornadoes just aren't that scary. I mean, I respect them, but they are just so commonplace. Shortly after moving to Alaska I felt my first ever earthquake. When I finally quit crying I called the red cross for advice on what to do if it ever happened again. The lady laughed and said we get those almost daily here. That was nothing at all. And she mailed me coloring books! I was a 30 y/o mother of 3 at that time!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

New-goat-mom said:


> She is such a beautiful girl! I am sure she will warm up to you guys soon...as soon as she figures out you aren't trying to kill her! Lol
> 
> It's amazing what you get used to. I grew up in Arkansas so to me, tornadoes just aren't that scary. I mean, I respect them, but they are just so commonplace. Shortly after moving to Alaska I felt my first ever earthquake. When I finally quit crying I called the red cross for advice on what to do if it ever happened again. The lady laughed and said we get those almost daily here. That was nothing at all. And she mailed me coloring books! I was a 30 y/o mother of 3 at that time!


I know right! ... on the tryin keel her thing lol.

And YES on the what we get used to part too! I felt so silly bein nutty bout hurricaines and thought you crazy woman you have lived with nad storms your whole life lol!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute, good advice given.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

a Mini Nub..beautiful geught. Toth we need some mini Boers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

